# Capturing chilling water and reusing



## Moad (17/8/17)

Surprisingly I couldn't find much from a search...

I regularly "no chill" without issue but am finding the need to chill some times for various reasons. I hate wasting 300L+ of water to chill 100L of wort, does anyone reclaim the chilling water for use in cleaning or even brewing etc? My garden near the brewery is very very well hydrated!

I'm thinking I might need a tank on the side of the brewery...

Would I need to treat the water with anything if I was to use it for brewing?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/8/17)

I recently got a 1000L rainwater tank with the vision of chilling at some point in time. Plan was to pump the water back onto the roof to run back to the tank so it would partially cool and then mix in with the rest of the water to hopefully have minimal effect on the tank.
If you are talking tap water to start with maybe a 1000L IBC container next to your brewery could be used to store it? I'd probably paint it black or something as light is your enemy for water storage due to algae growth etc


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

just thinking this about this myself. i captured the water off the chill plate and washed the dog in it once, he loved a 35C bath...
3/400L tank would be handy but you're going to have to hide it somewhere and something to move the water with, unless gravity. I guess if you wanted to do a cheap one you could get one of the 240L wheel bins from somewhere and plumb it. Not sure about storage though. I suppose you could recycle it back into your heat exchange but it's already hot so kind defeats the purpose, so you either store it to brew or wash or as grey, seem over kill for washing though 300L is a bit much.
Unless you get a massive bladder and put it under your deck?


----------

